# CMH Not Taking Sat2 Anymore For Local Seats?



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Guys i heard that cmh Lahore is not taking sat 2 for local seats anymore?

I called them but there was no response and they were saying that office is closed.
i heard that they have not yet finalized any policy and waiting for high court orders about the pmdc rule.
plus one more thing i got an aggregate of 89.38% with sat2 so would there be any chances of mine to secure a local seat in cmh?
I really don't have much info about the last years merit so your help will be much appreciated


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

last year it was near 88. and if the merit doesn't shoot up as it did in govt colleges, yeah you might have a chance.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

The colonel at CMH said that everything will be finalized on Monday. The merit list will come out tomorrow though. So all we can do is pray to Allah.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> The colonel at CMH said that everything will be finalized on Monday. The merit list will come out tomorrow though. So all we can do is pray to Allah.


itt

- - - Updated - - -

another person on this forum said that merit will be announced on monday or tuesday


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> The colonel at CMH said that everything will be finalized on Monday. The merit list will come out tomorrow though. So all we can do is pray to Allah.


I think he's a brigadier not a colonel


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > The colonel at CMH said that everything will be finalized on Monday. The merit list will come out tomorrow though. So all we can do is pray to Allah.
> ...


Lol does that really matter right now :sweat:


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > The colonel at CMH said that everything will be finalized on Monday. The merit list will come out tomorrow though. So all we can do is pray to Allah.
> ...


According to what the people at CMH told me, they said that the merit list will be announced on the 5th


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Nah, I just like correcting people


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

If the merit list is coming tomorrow and they are not considering sat 2 then i think there will be nothing to finalize.

Officially the worst year of my life


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Last year the merit came out a day before, they don't have a list, I think you should click on the apply admission online link and put your ARN number it will give your number on the merit ,like if your merit number is 55 it means that's your position on the list , I think everyone should check I'm sure merit is out


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

That link also asks for a password


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

we can only enter our arn but there is no proceed button.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

G


rafiaqureshi said:


> That link also asks for a password


Don't click on the login tab just enter ARN when it asks enter ARN


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

PLEASE stop spreading false information. SAT 2 score if higher than a Nums or provincial test can be used for merit calculation of local seats. CMH has never said that it wont consider SAT 2 scores. the higher of NUMS and SAT would be used.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Actually the link posted by the guy says that it won't consider sat 2 scores
But I highly doubt that they're gonna stop accepting sat scores after selling thousands of prospectus which state that they are


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

P


Alinasir said:


> Hi Guys i heard that cmh Lahore is not taking sat 2 for local seats anymore?
> 
> I called them but there was no response and they were saying that office is closed.
> i heard that they have not yet finalized any policy and waiting for high court orders about the pmdc rule.
> ...


the notification saying sat2 will not be accepted as pmdc notification 26 October was removed from cmh website yesterday so everyone is clueless as what is happening , I've heard cmh was in talks with pmdc about accepting sat2 this year as they had already said they would accept sat2 and it would be unfair for those who gave sat2


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

yup you are right. Maybe.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Umm*



Alinasir said:


> yup you are right. Maybe.


I've actually been in talks with CMH administration and this policy well according to PMDC is fair because lots of private colleges started admitting local students on foreign categories demanding high fees.

It is also fair to overseas students like myself to compete with our own category. 

Regarding the SAT scores, i can say that after looking at that cmh notice posted on another thread, it is quite clear that PMDC is NOT okay with CMH following old rules but on the same hand may offer to implement this policy from 2017 since the policy came out after all tests/processes were held. If anyone goes to the court, the court with common sense will decide that this policy should not apply this year as due to the time-span these processes had already taken place including UHS tests/NUMS tests and therefore PMDC is at fault for not making this policy available well in advance of time.

I have a strong feeling that if PMDC does not agree, then CMH can proceed to court to obtain a stay order until 2017 admissions ..

Dont fret right now and wait for the merit lists, with cmh anything is possible haha


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Alinasir said:


> we can only enter our arn but there is no proceed button.


after entering arn press enter on your keyboard, if that does not work then may be you will have to wait till tomorrow , anyway that's what I did last year and merit was out a day before around 6pm


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Alinasir said:
> 
> 
> > yup you are right. Maybe.
> ...


The only good thing out of the new rules is the fact that local candidates can not apply for the foreign seats. I totally agree with you! overseas students like us have to suffer cause of them. :unamused:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> The only good thing out of the new rules is the fact that local candidates can not apply for the foreign seats. I totally agree with you! overseas students like us have to suffer cause of them. :unamused:


 Local students were taking our seats earlier with just the ability to pay foreign fees. Also a MAJOR cause of this new policy was the fact that local colleges including CMH and others were using influence, admitting blue eyed candidates on the foreign basis, but internally charging them local fees. So this policy had to take effect. Now you have to prove to PMDC that you studied abroad physically for applying on foreign seat . SO YES KUDOS.


----------



## Doc1 (Nov 4, 2016)

My merit is 84.4 and Im applying on CMH Foreign and BDS Local. What are my chances on both? Please be honest.


----------



## Doc1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Alinasir said:
> ...


My Aggregate is 84.4 and im applying on CMH Foreign and BDS Local. So what are my chances?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

CMH merit list has been withheld due to PMDC notice, this is really bad , was PMDC sleeping all year round , do they always wake up at the last minute ,


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Urgent. PMDC has changed their policy at the last minute for admission to Medical Schools after the admission processed closed. Now according to the policy, local students' SAT 2 result will NOT be included. Schools are fighting with PMDC but things are not clear and we have been told that the matter may go to court on Monday. We think concerned parents should also be part of this as it affects them too. Therefore we are planning a separate petition on parents' behalf against PMDC in court regarding the matter. Please share this message as much as possible and all concerned parents who are interested to join the petition can call at this number: 0321-4012938 or email me at [email protected]. 
We should not be afraid to raise our voice especially when the future of our children is at stake. Thank you!


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

Any idea when cmh gonna upload their merit lists?


----------

